# Warhammer 8th ED up for Advance order today



## khael (Jul 4, 2009)

If you go to the Games Workshop website today, it's nothing but Warhammer 8th Ed. I'd put a link to the advance order for 8th ed on here, but there's really no point since all you gotta do is go to GW. There's some fancy looking new templates and goodies to spend money on, and some pretty pricey rule books too. The basic rule book is gonna be $75 this time around... and if you just like to piss on money or burn it for no reason, then you can get the super nifty looking collectors ed for a measley $125. 

All that aside, i'm actually eager to look at and try out the new rules... and see if i have to put a warhammer army up for sale....


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

There are actually 2 "collectors editions."

You have the Collectors Edition Book: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod800015a

And the "Gamers Edition:" http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1350004&prodId=prod810017a

Both are the same price. The Gamers edition gives you all the new dice and templates in a nifty carry case.

Personally I'm more interested in the spell cards they have.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The 'Gamers Edition' is actually better value for money... with all the extra templates and dice your getting with the rulebook, your saving like £10 on the seperate buying price... plus, you get the bag which you can't get otherwise.

The other one is just the rules book done up snazily.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> The 'Gamers Edition' is actually better value for money... with all the extra templates and dice your getting with the rulebook, your saving like £10 on the seperate buying price... plus, you get the bag which you can't get otherwise.


You only get the rule book,dice,templates and counters in the gamers editon so your paying £10.00 for the bag.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The rulebook is £45. 

Costing £75, The 'Collector Edition' Is only the rulebook in essence though... so your paying an extra £30 just to have it fancier.

The Gamers edition is the Rulebook, ranging set, dice, counter set AND the templates and costs £75. To buy it all seperately would cost you £83... Plus you get the exclusive bag with it. 

Hence, as stated... The Gamers Edition is much better value for money.

Edit: Oh no.. they've pulled a fast one and removed the rangers set from the listing of what it contained... so yeh... £10 for the bag. Still seems a better use of £75 then just the rulebook though.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I am disappointed that the counter-set, range gubbins, and templates are plastic. They looks like brass which would have made them a must have for me; I am less enthused by brass-like plastic.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah I was disappointed by that as well.

If you can actually afford the leather-bound version of the rulebook (and want something other than the pocket version you'll get in Blood isle), I suggest you get it, because a book *that* thick that's going to see *that* much use is going to break it's bindings if they're just made of cardboard.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, I preordered mine. Just the basic rulebook, some of those templates and those nifty looking dice. Was pricey but there seems to be so much extra in the rulebook!


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Always know Games workshop was over priced. but the new rule book is just taking the biscuit. now they have just over priced the whole thing and it puts me off from getting things from games workshop. Being a abnormal games workshop fan. (as in buying only miniatures i like and love all the fluff they brought out brought many a codex and warhammer army book over the last 6 ed's, the price of GW's stuff ( and i mean every thing they sell now) is just so over priced and unaffordable... And it gets on my Goat.

RANT OVER (until next time they overprice something)


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

CaptainLoken said:


> Always know Games workshop was over priced. but the new rule book is just taking the biscuit. now they have just over priced the whole thing and it puts me off from getting things from games workshop. Being a abnormal games workshop fan. (as in buying only miniatures i like and love all the fluff they brought out brought many a codex and warhammer army book over the last 6 ed's, the price of GW's stuff ( and i mean every thing they sell now) is just so over priced and unaffordable... And it gets on my Goat.
> 
> RANT OVER (until next time they overprice something)


Have you seen the book? Actually held it and flipped through it? While the 75$ might be overpriced for a hardcover book, when you factor in the sheer amount of time spent on it, I think its probably fairly priced. It really is a great book, lots of fluff/modeling/etc included.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just ordered the collectors edition, the brass clasp and multiple ribbons sold it to me, it wont be used for games but its a must own, also ordered those empire civilians too they are awesome, not sure about the range finders and stuff yet, may wait to see them in the flesh then pick up the gamers edition. 
Now seems like a good time to start doing my empire project, still struggling to get hold of the last edition empire knights, keep getting out bid on ebay !!!


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

I dunno what you guys are talking about (maybe US prices?) but the rulebook in Canda is a whopping 90$, while the collectors is like 145$..... Im sorry but is a book really ever worth 150$?


----------



## mic1402 (Jun 4, 2010)

THAT'S IT I'M PISSED. 75$ IS FINE. 128$ IS FINE (THE PROPER PRICE WITH EXCHANGE RATES) BUT 200$ IS NOT FRKIN GOOD ENOUGH!!!:angry::angry::angry:
IT IS CHEAPER FOR ME TO ORDER IT FROM GW UK!


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

mic1402 said:


> THAT'S IT I'M PISSED. 75$ IS FINE. 128$ IS FINE (THE PROPER PRICE WITH EXCHANGE RATES) BUT 200$ IS NOT FRKIN GOOD ENOUGH!!!:angry::angry::angry:
> IT IS CHEAPER FOR ME TO ORDER IT FROM GW UK!


Damn straight.. although I'm getting mine from Wayland Games instead...'tis a pity they don't do the limited edition otherwise I'd get that one.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

£45....:laugh::laugh: they must be stoned.

hope they bring out a rules only version


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Rules only is usually the minibook with the Starter set. Expect it in fall. For about $90, since it only comes with the Starter box.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

mic1402 said:


> THAT'S IT I'M PISSED. 75$ IS FINE. 128$ IS FINE (THE PROPER PRICE WITH EXCHANGE RATES) BUT 200$ IS NOT FRKIN GOOD ENOUGH!!!:angry::angry::angry:
> IT IS CHEAPER FOR ME TO ORDER IT FROM GW UK!


WOW dude... I feel for you, I thought Canada had it rough, but 200$ is just ridiculous...


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I am now officially fed up with GW. Next time I feel the need to waste $124, I'll just buy $124 worth of peanut M&Ms and get 5kgs fatter.


----------



## mic1402 (Jun 4, 2010)

I sent GW a email asking about the price 

"Hello, I was just wondering why is it cheaper for me to order the warhammer collectors edition & gamers edition rulebook from your UK branch. to buy it from GW uk it would cost me 128 AUD plus postage of about 10 dollars. why is this? it just inconveniences your customers."

this was there reply

"Good afternoon,
Thanks for writing in. Each business sets it's own prices for it's products. The Warhammer 8th edition rulebook retails for $124 AUD here in Australia with free of charge standard shipping anywhere in Australia. You can place a pre-order on our website here;
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat1510420&rootCatGameStyle=wh

Thanks again, feel free to contact us again if you have any further queries."
what did that have to do with the original question???


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

mic1402 said:


> what did that have to do with the original question???


If you've ever seen a politician answer a question s/he didn't want to, you'll know what that email was. To spell it out, it's known as "dodging the question".


----------



## mic1402 (Jun 4, 2010)

yeah i know. sent another email. more specific this time.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

As my father always says politicians can talk all day without saying anything. It seems to apply to GW too...


----------

